# Android/computer with human ability, direct brain interface, and other ideas



## zan12 (Oct 5, 2015)

This idea involves mapping and duplicating the human nervous system. This can be done either by dyeing the nervous system with a radioactive dye, or injecting the human body with nanites that attach themselves to the myelin sheath around the neurons and then map the system, signaling the location and orientation of each neuron to a computer. After that, you can either construct the android body out of synthetic cells (more nanites), bioengineer cells, grow a body from stem cells, clone a body, or simply use a robot body (no cells other than the neuronal nanites). I thought that the body could be made of a material which softens or melts when heated, so that it can be heated and the neuronal nanites can penetrate it then swim to their appropriate locations to construct the synthetic nervous system. It can then be heated further to reseal the damaged areas, using non-melting/softening materials to keep components separate. If the body is to be constructed solely out of nanites, then the nanites could simply be "grown" like an embryo, more nanites being added from the outside. If you create a *giant* robot body, this works around the problem of creating small enough nanites, which I have heard is "almost impossible" though of course it is possible, just more advances in manufacturing and design are needed.

This method can also be used to map and copy the brain alone to create a computer (though the brain would have to be previously trained in doing computer-related things and remaining psychologically healthy in the state of being a computer. The computer-brain could play online roleplaying games or any kind of online activity to keep sane. This training could be accomplished by injecting the human body with neuron-binding nanites that can both read the neuron's signal and trigger neuron impulses. The person would then be placed in a sensory isolation tank, only able to experience input and feed output to a "virtual reality" computer.)

This kind of nanites could also be used as a direct brain-to-computer interface, of course. ^_^ You could download or upload memories, knowledge, emotions etc. into or out of brains, in addition to all the other implications.

3D windshield (no glasses required). Create a screen which displays 2 images, each at a certain refresh rate, at different angles so that each eye sees something different, creating the illusion of depth perception. A 3D camera could recognize all objects important for driving then create an image of them on the screen in altered form. For example: everything could be made pink, or made into fluffy white clouds, or Terminator vision, or "virtual reality" vision, post-apocalypse, Bladerunner themed... the possibilities are endless, and it would be a highly lucrative technology and relatively easy to produce. 

A handgun which fires nonlethal capacitor pellets (with electrodes) that pierce the surface of the skin (shallowly) and electrocute the target with an effectiveness equal to a high-grade stun gun. The gun has an instantaneous charger for higher-voltage shots to deal with large animals. It also has a revolving multi-clip magazine - that is, when one clip is exhausted the magazine revolves and inserts another clip. The pellets would have to be highly miniaturized for maximum magazine capacity. 120 pellets per magazine would be good.

Fingernails (real or artificial) could be sharpened to the point that they can cut, but only intentionally. These sharpened fingernails could be laced with an extremely potent concentrated tranquilizer which can put any living thing to sleep for 72 hours or more (dosage roughly controlled by how many nails cut and how much surface area of the nails pierces the skin). This could also kill any animal if overdosed. Doesn't work on animals with rough skin such as elephants or sharks.

"Paws" are fashion-statement clawed gloves, like those of a beast, only they could be designed to extend or retract razors when the wearer makes a certain gesture. These razors could also be laced with a tranquilizer, though they would be an effective weapon alone (even serving to scare away potential foes without conflict). The gesture could be detected by something like Xbox Kinect (motion sensor technology). This would be a highly popular and lucrative item, perhaps.

I believe in something like karma, so I share everything royalty, copyright, and patent-free (on multiple forums).


----------



## P-E (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm out.


----------



## zan12 (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't understand why anyone would facepalm the invention of the human-level ability android. Has it been invented before?

Same for all my other ideas...

Do people in general simply react negatively to anything new/unusual?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 6, 2015)

zan12 said:


> Do people in general simply react negatively to anything new/unusual?


Yup


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 6, 2015)

zan12 said:


> I don't understand why anyone would facepalm the invention of the human-level ability android. Has it been invented before?


Too late to the game. Already been done.


----------

